# China Stock Market



## edward222 (Jan 30, 2015)

Does anyone here also affected in china's stumbling market?


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Strange how the shares tumbled a couple of days before China reduced the value of the RMB against the US Dollar by 2%.

Zhongshan Billy


----------

